# DVD von *.avi Film



## Chronix (18. August 2006)

Hi ich habe einen *.avi Film von einer Schulaufführung und wollte daraus nun eine DVD machen die ich mit einem Handelsüblichen Player abspielen kann.
Habe also das ganze in ein (soweit ich gelesen habe) richtiges Format konvertiert und gebrannt... aber es klappt nur bei meinem Player, nicht jedoch bei TV-DVD-Playern oder großen Softwareplayern!

Habe folgende Einstellungen verwendet:
6MBit CBR 
720x576
25fps
PAL
interlaced und upper fields first

Kann mir jemand eine Idiotensichere anleigung geben wie ich das Video umwandeln und dann auf die CD Brennen muss?
Müssen die Dateien in einen bestimmten Ordner oder so?
Mache sowas wiegesagt zum ersten mal.


----------



## axn (18. August 2006)

> Habe folgende Einstellungen verwendet:
> 6MBit CBR
> 720x576
> 25fps
> ...



Das müsste reichen.
Welchen Typ DVD-Rohling verwendest du? Manche DVD-Player haben sich recht zickig mit DVD+R, billigen, oder zu schnell gebrannten...

mfg

axn


----------



## Chronix (18. August 2006)

ich benutze die Aldi-Rohlinge bei 4facher Brenngeschwindigkeit!

Verbatim 4,7GB DVD-R
Sind für biszu 16 fach zugelassen.

Aber auch Softwareseitige Player konnten es ja zum Teil nicht abspielen!

Habe aber auchnoch folgende da:
Memorex DVD-R printable
16fach zugelassen, 4,7GB

Soll ich es damit mal probieren?


----------



## axn (18. August 2006)

Hast du diese V-DVD Struktur erstellt, so mit VIDEO_TS Ordner, oder einfach die mpg gebrannt..?


----------



## Chronix (18. August 2006)

Ich habe einen Video_TS Ordner und in diesem liegen folgende Dateien:

DEK.m2v und DEK.wmv

Beide waren der Output von TMPgen als ich wie oben beschrieben umgewandelt habe.

(DEK steht für "Der eingebildete Kranke", ein Theaterstück von Moliere. Die Aufnahme gehört zu einer Theatervorstellung)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. August 2006)

Ich wuerde da DVD2SVCD empfehlen. Nicht vom Namen abschrecken lassen, das kann noch mehr als nur DVD to SVCD, unter anderem eben auch AVI to DVD.
Das macht Dir gleich das DVD-Image fertig das Du dann nur noch brennen brauchst.
Und kostenlos ist es auch.


----------



## axn (18. August 2006)

Chronix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe einen Video_TS Ordner und in diesem liegen folgende Dateien:
> 
> DEK.m2v und DEK.wmv



Das reicht nämlich dann doch nicht...
Du brauchst ein Tool das die DVD-Struktur entwickelt..
Klick.


----------



## Chronix (19. August 2006)

Hi, danke für die Tips!
Probiere es jetzt aus!

Zu DVD2SVCD: Kann ich damit auch einen Film der eigentlich zu groß für eine DVD ist komprimieren?
Habe dazu noch keine Funktion gefunden und sitze allgemein gerade etwas ratlos davor... 
Werde jetzt mal google anwerfen!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. August 2006)

Das kann ich Dir so nicht sagen. Ich nutze DVD2SVCD recht wenig. Aber zumindest bei der Ausgabe auf CDs kannst Du einstellen wie viele Minuten ungefaehr auf eine CD passen sollen. Dementsprechend wird dann die Bitrate angepasst. Ob das auch bei DVDs moeglich ist weiss ich grad nicht, aber ich denk schon.


----------



## Chronix (19. August 2006)

Habe das jetzt umgangen und benutze stattdessen DVD-Lab!
Das ist ein Kombipogramm zum erstellen von DVD`s!

Habe damit die CD-Struktur erstellt und auf DVD gebrannt (sieht vom Aufbau aus wie eine normale DVD aus dem Laden, die selben Dateitypen/Ordner.... ) allerdings läuft die CD Malwieder unter Power DVD Problemlos, mein Player am TV jedoch meckert er habe keine Disc!


----------



## tittli (18. August 2007)

Hmm...mal so ne Frage...ich kenn mich damit ja auch nicht wirklich aus und bin durch die Suchfunktion auf diesen Thread gekommen...
Hast du den Film bzw. die DVD-Struktur auf eine CD gebrannt? Weil ich denke kaum dass ein DVD-Player CD's so lesen kann...wahrscheinlich musst du den Film auf ne DVD brennen...oder? Was sagen die Profis?

gruss


----------

